# Images



## miniman (Jul 24, 2008)

I just uploaded an album and thought that these would show as number of images on the avatar side of the posts. Are these the same images or are they loaded somewhere else?


----------



## DramaQueen (Jul 24, 2008)

*When I use an avatar, I choose the picture I want from google or any avatar site, then upload it to "Pictures."   When I'm ready to post the avatar I download the picture in "browse" and it goes into the left side of my posts.   Not sure if this answered the question or confused you further since I'm not even sure I understood the question.  *


----------



## miniman (Jul 24, 2008)

Some people have a little tag saying "images: x" under the number of posts.


----------



## GrantsKat (Jul 24, 2008)

miniman those people who have "images", uploaded their pics to the photo gallery, theres a link for it in the "quick links" box


----------

